
The Curious Case of the T.V. Attorney and Twitter - wglb
https://www.popehat.com/2014/12/20/the-curious-case-of-the-t-v-attorney-and-twitter/
======
rayiner
Of course, Greta van Sustren doesn't actually read Twitter. Like everyone
else, her research comes from a crack team of 21 year old interns. Kids of all
generations have had a tenuous grasp on reality as well as bad research
skills, but being raised on Twitter, Wikipedia, and modern brand marketing
can't be helping the latest batch.

~~~
IvyMike
She can't come out and say that, because then there's even less of a reason to
read the GvS twitter feed.

------
ChuckMcM
Heh, I wonder what the correction force is here? So Fox news says something
that is false based on bogus tweets, but gets more viewer engagement. At what
point does the FCC require they run a crawl that says "This show provides for
entertainment purposes only." ? I kind of get it when my Dad's octogenarian
buddies forward me some email thread claiming that half of California's
population consists of undocumented workers. based on random hate blogs, but
nominal 'news' sources like Fox should have at least some accountability to
the licensing authorities right?

~~~
acheron
As the post points out, the fake DPRK account has fooled other news sources
including the Washington Post, Slate, Newsweek, and so on. Gotta get that Fox
News bashing in though, eh?

~~~
dannyr
Slate and Reuters are also mentioned in the post. Not just Fox News.

~~~
delinka
Where does ChuckMcM mention these?

